# Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!



## Pixy (2. November 2011)

*Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Hat irgendwer von Euch eines dieser Monitore?

Ich habe jetzt insegsamt 4 mal mit Samsung telefoniert und 4 mal hiess es, dass die Monitore Samsung S27A750/950 im 2D Modus nur mit 60Hz laufen.
Die 120Hz werden erst im 3D Modus aktiv.

Einige andere User (nicht von hier) behaupten aber, dass die Monitore auch im 2D Betrieb mit 120hz laufen.
Wenn soll man jetzt glauben, tendenziell tendiere ich ja zu Samsung.

Wenn mir 4 verschiedene Mitarbeiter erklären, dass die im 2D Betrieb nur mit 60Hz laufen, glaube ich denen das.

Und dann gibt es noch diese komische Antwort direkt von Samsung:



> Sehr geehrter Herr .......,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...


Was soll man denn daraus interpretieren?




> Radl25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da muss ich noch kurz korrigieren. Natürlich kann  der Samsung 120 Hz auch in 2D. allerdings musst du ihn per Displayport  anschließen! Ergo: Brauchst du eine Graka mit Displayport ausgang.  Adapter funktionieren leider nicht!


Was stimmt denn nun?!?
Das mit den Anschlüssen ist mir natürlich bewusst, allerdings behauptet Samsung dennoch, der Monitor läuft nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus.


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Ich denke mal das die Samsung-Leute sich hier irren. Via DP sollten die 120Hz möglich sein. 

Aber ich zitiere mal von der Website:



> Die Samsung 3D-Monitore der Serie 9 werden Ihre Unterhaltungswelt *dank 120-Hz-Bildwiederholfrequenz* neu definieren: Lassen Sie sich von kristallklaren Bildern in unglaublicher Schärfe begeistern. *Egal ob in 2D oder 3D*, ob Actionszenen oder Nahaufnahmen – Sie werden Ihren Augen nicht trauen. Die 120-Hz-Bildwiederholfrequenz liefert erstaunlich realistische Bilder mit maximalen Details, ohne Verluste und in einer herausragenden Helligkeit. Genießen Sie ein 3D-Erlebnis, wie nie zuvor.


----------



## Pixy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Genau das habe ich denen auch zitiert und dabei kam das oben geschriebene als Antwort zurück.

Ich habe denen jetzt nochmal eine Mail geschickt, das ich es schwarz auf weiß habe.
Auf der anderen Seite können sich 4 verschiedene Leute doch nicht irren.

Es sei denn, sie gingen davon aus, dass ich den Monitor an einer Konsole schließe.
Die haben mich nie gefragt woran ich ihn schließen würde, leider habe ich denen das auch nicht gesagt.


----------



## Pixy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Tja, scheinbar scheint dies doch zu gehen.
Sofern der jenige den 2D Modus aktiv hat, kann man ganz klar sehen, dass 120Hz anliegen und in Benutzung sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komisch nur, dass 4 Samsung Mitarbeiter was anderes sagen, sind die alle nicht geschult oder was stimmt nun.



Nachtrag:

Ich glaube die bei Samsung haben echt keine Ahnung, der Typ am Telefon meint echt, DisplayPort sei Analog und die 120Hz wären nur mit HDMI möglich.

Alter, was bekommen die Jungs bloß zu rauchen. DisplayPort analog und AGP wird wieder in und morgen nutzt dies jeder.
Der Typ meint tatsächlich, der zeigt nur 120Hz an (überall wohlbemerkt, Nvidia Tool, Windows selber und das OSD vom Monitor) und tatsächlich würde dieser auf 60Hz laufen.

Ist das zu glauben oder was. Die rauchen eindeutig zu viel.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Wozu braucht man 120Hz im 2D Modus?????


----------



## Pixy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Das verhindert zusätzliche Schlierenbildung. 
Es macht sich auch in schnellen Games positiv bemerkbar.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

In Games hast du recht auch bei der Schlierenbildung kann es muss es aber nicht Vorteile haben. 
Bleibt aber immer noch die Frage was willst du mit 120Hz im 2D Modus?


----------



## Pixy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Die Vorteile nutzen.
Ich verstehe die Frage zwar, weiß aber nicht genau worauf du hinaus möchtest.

Es ist doch bekannt, das 120Hz Schlieren vermindert und das Bild im allgemeinen Ruhiger erscheint.
Und gerade in sehr schnellen Passagen, bleibt das Bild ruhiger und vor allem schärfer.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Klar und wieder gebe ich dir recht! Aber wo findet so eine Situation im 2D Modus statt?
Über die Vorteile im 3D Modus brauchen wir nicht zu streiten da sind wir einer Meinung!!!!


----------



## Pixy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Sobald du spielst, Arbeitest, liest oder was weiß ich noch.
Im Endeffekt die gleichen Situationen wie sonst auch.

Es sei denn natürlich du spielst nur in 3D.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Wenn die Grafikkarte im 3D Modus ist, ist es auch der Monitor dann ist es unerheblich wenn auch noch zusätzlich 2D Elemente auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt werden. 
Anders sieht es beim Surfen zum Beispiel aus, das ist ein rein rassiger 2D Modus nur da bringen dir dann die 120Hz gar nichts, darum geht es mir.
Ich glaub wir reden ein wenig an einander vorbei, na wir werden uns schon noch treffen, heheh!


----------



## Pixy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Also die Grafikkarte befindet sich nicht im 3D Modus.
Um 3D geht es mir nicht, bzw. weniger.

Es geht mir wirklich nur um die 120Hz.

Und da der Samsung eh ein eigenes 3D Programm hat, spielt die Grafikkarte überhaupt keine Rolle.

Hoffe wir treffen uns jetzt.


----------



## Ozzelot (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*



Pixy schrieb:


> Und da der Samsung eh ein eigenes 3D Programm hat, spielt die Grafikkarte überhaupt keine Rolle.



Heißt das, dass man keine Performance-Einbußen von 2D auf 3D hat? Ist das nur bei den neuen Samsung Monitoren so?


----------



## Pixy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Rein theoretisch ja. 
Das kann ich dir allerdings nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.


----------



## Ozzelot (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Oder ist damit nur so eine 2D-3D Konvertierung gemeint, weil das hat mein Panasonic Plasma auch und ist nicht ansatzweise mit nativen 3D Filmen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Pixy (2. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Ja, das ist damit gemeint.


----------



## Pixy (3. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 hat jemand Erfahrung? Angeblich, laut Samsung läuft er nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus!*

Das hier, bekam ich heute von Samsung als Antwort.



> Sehr geehrter Herr ..........,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...


Tja, ich denke das ist die Antwort.

Das erklärt allerdings immer noch nicht, warum die ganze Zeit 120Hz angezeigt werden.

Ist dies womöglich bei allen 120hz Monitoren so?



Nachtrag:

Das habe ich Samsung nochmal geschrieben und bin auf die Antwort gespannt.

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

da ich jetzt eine ausführliche Antwort von Ihnen bekam, habe ich auch nur noch eine Frage. 

Anhand des Bildes, was ich Ihnen mit gebe, ist ganz klar zu sehen, dass in Windows 120Hz angezeigt werden, dasselbe in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung und im Monitor eigenem OSD. 

Warum wird dem Kunden also 120Hz im 2D Modus suggeriert, wenn er doch nur mit 60Hz läuft. 

Der könnte doch dann auch einfach 60Hz anzeigen im 2D Modus. 
Das ist das, was ich nicht verstehe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

*Das ganze Thema fängt an lästig zu werden, aber hier werden dem Kunden  ganz klar 120hz in beiden Modi versprochen und im 2D Modus stehen aber  nur 60hz zur Verfügung.

*Ist hier nachzulesen.




> *Detailreiche Bilder mit 120-Hz-Bildwiederholfrequenz*
> 
> Der Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D LED wird Ihre Unterhaltungswelt  dank 120-Hz-Bildwiederholfrequenz neu definieren: Lassen Sie sich von              kristallklaren Bildern in unglaublicher Schärfe begeistern. *Egal ob  in 2D oder 3D,* ob Actionszenen oder Nahaufnahmen – Sie werden Ihren              Augen nicht trauen. Die 120-Hz-Bildwiederholfrequenz liefert  erstaunlich realistische Bilder mit maximalen Details, ohne Verluste und  in einer              herausragenden Helligkeit. Genießen Sie ein 3D-Erlebnis, wie nie  zuvor.


----------



## Radl25 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus! Ist dies bei allen 120hz Monitoren so?*

Ich schließe mich dem Interesse der neuen "Samsung Antwort" an!


----------



## Pixy (3. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus! Ist dies bei allen 120hz Monitoren so?*

Also laut Handbuch, macht er 100Hz in Full HD im 2D Modus.


Normal  
1920 x 1080
100 Hz

3D    
1920 x 1080
            120 Hz

Ich denke das beantwortet alles. Ich denke Samsung geht Standardgemäß von HDMI aus und nicht von dem DisplayPort.
Das was oben steht, steht nur zur Verfügung bei DisplayPort.

HDMI hat das;

Normal 
1920 x 1080
            60HZ

3D 
1920 x 1080,1080p
             24Hz,
         FramePacking

Die Samsung Mitarbeiter haben definitiv keine Ahnung von der Materie, dabei müssten Sie sich nur mal das Handbuch anschauen.


----------



## Radl25 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus! Ist dies bei allen 120hz Monitoren so?*

vorallem machen die ja richtig "Anti-Werbung" mit ihren verwirrenden und Produktabwertenden aussagen...


----------



## Nyuki (4. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus! Ist dies bei allen 120hz Monitoren so?*

Wieviel Frames müssen denn beim 120HZ LED bei 120HZ in spielen gebracht werden das kein Tearing kommt?Meine Augen merken schon das wenn die Frames auch nur von 60 auf 55 runter gehen.Nicht in allen Spielen aber in 95% die ich bisher angespielt oder gespielt habe !!!

Also Vsync in spielen an = ein muss wegen Schlieren.Wenn man nun mit der Hz Zahl gleich geht ,sprich 120 Frames erreichen muss da alles was drunter ist fürs Auge als ruckler sichtbar wird,wärs für spiele doch ungeeignet?


----------



## Pixy (4. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus! Ist dies bei allen 120hz Monitoren so?*

Ich habe denen noch eine E-Mail geschickt, werde aber denke ich keine Nachricht von denen erhalten.



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich rief insgesamt 6 mal bei Ihnen an und schrieb zusätzlich mehrere E-Mails.
> 
> ...


Leider kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen Nyuki, da ich mich in dieser Richtung erst informieren müsste.


----------



## Nyuki (4. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus! Ist dies bei allen 120hz Monitoren so? NEIN!!!*

oh mann.Jaja der Support...Asus & Logitech sind noch schlimmer^^.Der beste Hardware support den ich bisher kenne ist BQT.

Sehr schade und erbärmlich.Ich fühle mit dir.

Viel Glück


----------



## Pixy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft nur mit 60Hz im 2D Modus! Ist dies bei allen 120hz Monitoren so? NEIN!!!*

Danke, nun weiß ich ja, dass beide Monitoren doch 100Hz im 2D Modus machen.

Ich war heute mal bei MM und habe mir beide angeschaut und auch mit anderen Samsung Modellen verglichen.

Unter anderem war der Samsung P2770FH, der Samsung S27A300 und der A550 mit von der Patie.
Alle anderen haben ja ein mattes Panel nur die S27A750/950 nicht.

Wow, dachte ich nur, so ein geiles Bild habe ich selten gesehen.
Einer von den beiden wird es definitiv.

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, was die Leute gegen Spiegelglas haben.

Dort lief die Demo von NFS The Run und allein die Lackierung der Autos, sah bei den beiden Monitoren mit Glas viel besser aus.
Die ganzen Spiegeleffekte im Spiel (die Bäume und so, die sich im Lack spiegeln)) sahen einfach nur geil aus, da kommt kein mattes display mit.

Und dazu die Farben *träum*.

Also nachdem ich das gesehen habe, möchte ich ein spiegelnes Display ausprobieren.
Hinter mir und neben mir ist ja zum Glück nichts.


----------



## Nyuki (5. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

100hz bei was für einer Auflösung?

Ich hatte den HP Pavilion.Der war auch mit Spiegelglas.Das hat gestört bei bestimmten Lichtverhältnissen.Die richten das auch so ein das , daß alles immer wunderbar aussieht.Vorsicht !!!


----------



## Pixy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

100Hz bei 1920x1080 sprich Full HD.
120Hz bei selber Auflösung im 3D Modus.



> Die richten das auch so ein das , daß alles immer wunderbar aussieht.Vorsicht !!!


Das stimmt natürlich, aber in diesem Fall passt es.
Die können ja bei einer Demo nicht großartig schummeln.

Und ausserdem, sah ich bei den anderen Monitoren zur gleichen Zeit das selbe.
Und auch Filme sahen mit dem spieglbild besser aus.

Als ich mit meiner Freundin zusammen zog, hatte jeder seinen eigenen Fernseher.
Beides Samsung, ihrer allerdings war schon viel neuer und auch mit Spiegelbild, nicht so stark wie bei den Monitoren jetzt, aber vorhanden.
Na jedenfalls war meiner matt.

Im direkten Vergleich, war ihrer immer besser.
Von daher, kenne ich das schon durchaus.



Nachtrag:

Im übrigen, ist das hier die Antwort von Samsung, auf der obrigen Mail.



> Sehr geehrter Herr .........,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Glänzendes Display mach super Farben und Kontrast aber man muss dafür sorgen das im Raum so gut wie keine anderen Lichtquellen sind dann gehts. Selbst eine G15 Tastatur spiegelt sich dann im Display also vorsicht. Bei EgoShotern die man online spielt ist man dann schon benachteiligt weil die Lichtreflexe extrem stören!


----------



## Pixy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Ja ich weiss, allerdings habe ich nichts auf dem Tisch was spiegelt bzw. allgemein hinter mir irgendwas.

Und wenn ich auf dem Tisch was hätte, kann ich den Monitor ja noch leicht kippen, Problem behoben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Ja aber dennoch überlege dir das gut, ich hab die Erfahrung schon hinter mir! Immer den Raum abdunkeln wenn man zocken will nervt extrem auf die Dauer!


----------



## Pixy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Danke, finde ich gut, dass ihr einem das so mitteilt.

Ich habe mich allerdings schon entschieden, es wird der Samsung S27A750.
Leider gibt es auch nicht viele alternativen, selbst wenn ich wollte.

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich nun mal mit Samsung gemacht.
Ich schicke dir noch eine PN.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Na gut aber dann erwarte ich auch einen Erfahrungsbericht von dir, besonders in Bezug auf das Klare Display!
edit: hab dir ne PN zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Pixy (5. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Mach ich.
Ich bin allerdings nicht so der Schreiberlink, wobei der Thread nicht gerade dafür spricht.

Aber den bekommst du. 

Danke für deine Hilfe soweit. Ich bin dann mal weg für heute.


----------



## Nyuki (5. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Ich will den oder das n. Model auch mal testen.Aber der ist zu teuer jetzt ^^


----------



## Pixy (6. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Stimmt, leider ist er mit 480€ momentan recht teuer.
Allerdings ist er das meiner Meinung nach Wert.

Nachdem ich den Samsung P2770FH und den Asus VK278Q hier hatte, ist das Bild bei weitem mit das beste was ich bisher sehen durfte.
Deswegen spielt der Preis bei mir eine eher untergeordnete Rolle.
Schließlich muss ich die nächsten Jahre mit dem Monitor auskommen und jeden Tag draufschauen.

Von der Farbintensität kann er denke ich, mit einem IPS Panel mithalten.
Der Blickwinkel ist auch für ein TN - Panel ziemlich gut, denke aber, dass IPS da nach wie vor besser ist.

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast dir beide mal anzuschauen, tue es einfach mal.
Vom Preis wird sich da noch eine Menge tun. 
In ein paar Monaten wird er wesentlich erschwinglicher sein.

Vor Weihnachten denke ich aber, werden sich die Preise nicht mehr großartig ändern.


----------



## Nyuki (6. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

aber dein Asus war kaputt mit gelb stich und der FH ist ein LCD, den kann man überhaupt nicht vergleichen mit einem LED.Für mich sind 480 euro für einen zocker Moni viel.Der wird schon billiger.Ist auch nicht zwingend notwenig da ich sehr zufrieden bin.

Kann man 2D 75-85Hz auf 1920x1080 auch einstellen?

Am besten exakt den gleichen ohne 3D für 300-320 euro.Das wär Ideal


----------



## Pixy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*



> aber dein Asus war kaputt mit gelb stich und der FH ist ein LCD, den kann man überhaupt nicht vergleichen mit einem LED.


Da hast du natürlich recht.

Was den Asus angeht, den habe ich aber auch bei MM gesehen. Das Bild ist soweit wirklich super, allerdings dem Samsung S27A750 dennoch unterlegen.
Man darf sie evtl. dennoch nicht vergleichen, da der Asus schon seit knapp 2 Jahren auf dem Markt ist.



> Kann man 2D 75-85Hz auf 1920x1080 auch einstellen?



Jein. Man kann wohl auf 50Hz, 60Hz, 100Hz und 120Hz einstellen.
Diese Möglichkeiten gibt es.



> Am besten exakt den gleichen ohne 3D für 300-320 euro.Das wär Ideal


Dann hätte er aber wieder nur 60Hz. Und ich möchte ja die 120Hz für den 2D Modus.

3D interessiert mich weniger und wenn, dann für Bluray Filme.
Und dafür ist der Samsung top. Habe mir am Samstag welche anschauen können in 3D.


----------



## Nyuki (7. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Den Asus gibt es seit 1 Jahr.August-Oktober 2010.Ich war einer noch mit den ersten und musste warten.Habe den aber im Shop gekauft.Online gabs den noch nicht zu kaufen,lange wartezeiten.Ich habe noch rumtelefoniert die teuren Hotlines wie ein verrückter.Jeder Händler sagte mir noch das er in paar tagen-wochen erst eigeführt wird.

2D 120hz nur in verbindung mit 3D?Das ist doof und warum ist es so?


----------



## Pixy (7. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*



> 2D 120hz nur in verbindung mit 3D?Das ist doof und warum ist es so?




Verstehe gerade nicht, worauf du hinaus möchtest.
Er macht im 3D Modus 120 Hz und im 2D Modus 100Hz.
Und 100Hz sind immer noch angenehmer als 60Hz.

Wobei er auch 120Hz im 2D Modus macht.


----------



## Radl25 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

HEy Pixy! Vielen Dank erstmals für die ausführliche Recherche!!!
Also ich bin dann auch wieder im Rennen mir den samsung zu besorgen, allerdings schwanke ich inzwischen zwischen dem 23" und dem 27" der 750er Reihe. Hab zurzeit einen 24" 1080p und weiß jetzt eben nicht ob 23" eher ein Downgrade bedeuten könnte, da einfach das Bild kleiner ist. DAfür eben sicherlich schärfer in der Darstellung... Bei dem 27" hab ich genau die entgegengesetzten GEdanken. Da hab ich wieder Angst, es könnte leicht pixelig werden. Auf der anderen Seite hab ich gelesen, dass grad der samsung eine sehr gute Bildschärfe habe. Wie hast denn du das empfunden?


----------



## Pixy (8. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*



> Wie hast denn du das empfunden?


Ich habe das Bild als sehr gut empfunden. 
Sonst wäre ich wohl nicht bereit 500€ für ein TN - Panel auszugeben.

Du darfst dabei nicht vergessen, dass du für den Preis bereits Monitore mit einer WQHD Auflösung bekommen würdest und mit IPS Panel.

Da ich den Monitor allerdings auschließlich zum Gamen brauche, kommt das oben genannte nicht in Frage.
Für ein TN - Panel hat der Samsung S27A750/950 ein verdamt gutes Bild.

Das was ich sah, haute mich schlichtweg vom Hocker.
Der Blickwinkel kommt natürlich nicht an einem IPS Panel herran, habe aber dennoch das Gefühl, dass dieser im Vergleich zu anderen TN- Panel stabiler ist.
Mag natürlich auch mit dem Glas zu tun haben, da das Bild, bzw. die Farben durch das Glas stabiler erscheinen. 

Ein mattes Panel, zumindest bei einem TN - Panel, ist da nicht ganz so stabil drin.

Von der Schärfe her fand ich das Bild brilliant.
Es mag sein, dass der 23" da noch schärfer und klarer ist.

Allerdings benutze ich zurzeit noch ein 22" mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 und 16:10 Format.
Wenn man also die Größe, mit einem 23" Full HD 16:9 Vergleicht, dürfte der 22" mit der niedrigeren Auflösung auch schlechter ausfallen als der 23".

Komischerweise meckert dort keiner, über das Größen - Auflösungsverhalten.
Da ein 23" 16:9 in der Höhe kleiner ist und nur einen zuwachs von knapp 5cm in der breite hat, dafür aber Full HD ist es doch klar, dass ein 22" 16:10, 1680x1050 den kürzeren zieht.

Ich kenne jetzt nicht die einzelne Pixelgröße, müsste ich erst nachschauen, was ich damit sagen möchte ist ja nur, für einen Full HD, 27" Monitor ist das Bild schon verdammt scharf und man kann sehr gut lesen. Der gleiche in 23" ist natürlich noch schärfer, stört mich allerdings nicht.

Fürs Arbeiten an Office reicht es völlig. Und da der Monitor zu 70% fürs Gaming gedacht ist, muss ich nun mal kompromisse eingehen.
Ich kann dir nur raten, fahre zum MM oder Saturn und schaue ihn dir an.

Ich hatte das Glück, dass auch andere gute Modelle in der Nähe standen und das auf allen das selbe lief und zwar die Demo von NFS The Run.
Und nachdem ich das mit dem Glas gesehen habe und den direkten Vergleich zu den anderen, wusste ich, ich versuche es mal.

Mehr kann ich dir dazu auch nicht sagen.
Bei der Preisordnung, kann ich dir nur raten ihn vorher anzuschauen oder du bestellst zb. über Amazon, dort hat man 30 Tage Rückgaberecht, 50% mehr, als bei den meisten Händlern, dafür allerdings nicht immer der günstigste.

Von der Farbe und dem Kontrast Verhältniss brauch ich ja nicht erst anfangen.
Das schrieb ich ja bereits.

Gruß Pixy


Nachtrag:

Hinzu kommt einfach, wenn ich einen Film in 3D schauen möchte, tue ich mir mit Sicherheit keinen 23" an, da brauche ich ja eine Lupe.
Dann brauch ich auch keinen Monitor mit 3D Eigenschaften, wenn ich mir so ein kleines Ding anschaffe.

3D kommt einfach viel besser rüber, umso Größer das Panel ist.


----------



## Radl25 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort! War schon vor einer Woche im MM und da stand der 950er mit dem Standart MM Werbetext. Auf die frage, ob er mir bitte ein Full HD Material zuspielen könne, bekam ich die einfache Antort "nein". War heute wieder dort und es wurde alles umgestellt und der 950 stand wieder da ohne Bild. danach wieder die Frage und dann schafften die im MM nur ein HD-ready Bild als zuspielung. Toll, da wird einem ja langsam schlecht, wobei das bild auch so aufscaliert ganz ok war! Der Splittter kann anscheinend nur diese 720p Signal im MM verteilen. Mir egal, ich hol mir jetzt auch einfach den über amazone. danke nochmals!


----------



## Pixy (8. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Habe ihn hier, und bin begeistert.

Ein Erfahrungsbericht wird diesmal länger dauern, da ich ihn erst in Ruhe testen will.
Aber der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv, das war er allerdings beim Asus auch, also abwarten.

Wichtig:

Wenn Ihr vorhabt ein DVI DisplayPort Kabel zu verwenden, funktioniert es nur, wenn der DVI Stecker in den Monitor gesteckt wird und der DP in die Graka.
Da dieser Monitor aber keinen DVI hat, *funktioniert dieser Adapter überhaupt nicht*.

Bin jetzt auf ein DVI HDMI Kabel ausgewichen.

Wenn ich dann die neue Karte habe, nutze ich eh nur noch DP.


----------



## Radl25 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Viel Spass mit deinem neuen! Skyrim am 11.11.11 ist bestimmt das beste Spiel zum Einweihen


----------



## Sirsalem (8. November 2011)

*AW: Samsung S27A750/950 läuft doch mit mehr als 60hz im 2D Modus!*

Glückwunsch Pixy! 

Ich werde auf meinen noch etwas warten müssen da ich erst mal heirate.

In freudiger Erwartung auf deinen Bericht.....


Edit:Ich war heut mal im MM in der Hoffnung das sie einen guten Monitor da haben und siehe da, stand der *T*27A*950* da inmitten dieser Moniwall. Das Bild war so gut, das es richtig herrausstrahlte.


----------

